# AOSP Roms



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

How come roaming doesn't work on roms like cm7 and MIUI? I'm at a friends house constantly and I roam on Verizon's network and my phone only worked up here when I was on stock.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Wyman881 said:


> How come roaming doesn't work on roms like cm7 and MIUI? I'm at a friends house constantly and I roam on Verizon's network and my phone only worked up here when I was on stock.


It's known and being worked on.


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright. I was just wondering why that happens.


----------

